
The Formula for a Richer World? Equality, Liberty, Justice - andrenth
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/upshot/the-formula-for-a-richer-world-equality-liberty-justice.html?_r=0
======
CM30
I think what the article doesn't touch on is that while inequality has been
falling on a global level (aka, between countries), it's been growing on a
national one. We're seeing the difference in lifestyle quality between richer
and poorer societies decline (which is good) but the different in wealth
between the richest and poorest parts of a country's population increase
enormously.[1]

For the average US or European citizen, it doesn't matter that the standard of
living in say, China is getting better. But it does matter that in their
country, the top 10/1/whatever percent of the population have a greater
proportion of the wealth than they did previously.

The article completely glosses over this.

[1][http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/12/05/u-s-
income-i...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/12/05/u-s-income-
inequality-on-rise-for-decades-is-now-highest-since-1928/)

~~~
rjbwork
It's the Times...it's a bought and paid for neo-liberal rag at this point. Of
course it glosses over this.

------
norikki
TLDR; All you proles stop complaining about corporate corruption, problematic
immigration, and stagnant wages because everything is great and you have us to
thank.

Fascinating to see all the globalists' brazen propaganda messages condensed
into one article. Thanks New York Times, we really needed that.

PS: If you're not a globalist, you're a Nazi for having loyalty to your fellow
countrymen. ("Fascism, racism, eugenics and nationalism are ideas with
alarming recent popularity.")

There is no wikipedia page for "The Great Enrichment" because it's not an
academic term (yet). It was invented for the purpose of propaganda. Just
search for the phrase "Great Enrichment" and you will see who the kinds of
people using it are...

~~~
467568985476
For readers who are (fortunately) unaware of alt-right symbolism, "globalist"
is a code word for "Jew".

~~~
wallace_f
I don't know anything about alt-right symbolism. I do have an aversion to
essentially calling someone a Nazi for expressing what appears to be, at face
value, a legitimate opinion.

Free speech is under more and more pressure every year, and unless you have
been living under a rock you are aware of the mounting evidence of that. Right
here, one thing that seems evident is that the way to win any argument, or
shut anyone up, or in other words essentially censor them is to call them a
racist or a Nazi.

Maybe you're not wrong, and I hope I am not enabling anyone to spread hate,
but I guess my gut feeling is that I just want to express an opinion that we
should be very careful about labelling people or ideas as basically racist or
Nazi-esque without hard evidence they are as such, because we otherwise easily
censor them--I don't believe there is any better way to do so? Right now it
appears it is perhaps too easy to accomplish this.

I think people have a right to freedom of expression and I don't want to see
that go away.

------
bufordsharkley
This article reminds me just how out-of-the-mainstream the ideas of 19th
century popular economist Henry George have become.

In short, he's one of the few thinkers to focus both on increasing the overall
production of wealth, through unfettered free trade, but to deal with the rise
of economic inequality within a market (which he identified in his "Progress
and Poverty" as monopolization of natural resources, such as land.)

Regardless of George's solution, I'm struck that I see two primary schools of
dealing with inequality today:

1) Anti-globalization (both Sanders and Trump), basically a step backwards--
making the worth of each person better by making work more inefficient

2) Laissez-Faire approaches to the economy-- embrace free trade, but also
allow great rents with banks, corporations, etc.

I'm seeing very little bridging between these two sects, and I'm seeing it
more and more important that we do-- any thoughts on this phenomenon?

------
unusximmortalis
In the last 40 years the number of people living with 2$ per day half ed? So
the $$ So what actually got better there? I think what happened is that food
is cheaper but also more crappy. This article is full in propaganda it seems.

------
nomat
I will mash two sayings together here in order to summarize my interpretation
of the author's point: A rising tide lifts all boats, but some boats are more
lifted than others. And that's fine.

Not sure if I agree with it but the NYT has a predictable tone when it comes
to these sorts of things.

~~~
toss1941
The tone will shift strongly in the other direction if Trump wins the
election. American journalism is dead.

------
dpeterson
A bit of an oxymoron. You're free to do anything... Without money to do
anything

